# Edit completed recording length



## Hrbek14 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like to be able to take an existing recording and edit the time down. I frequently start a show a bit early and record it a bit long (especially with sporting events) and it would be nice to not have to keep the entire recording around. For example, when recording a football game, I typically record 6 hours - once the game is done, it would be very nice to be able to lop off the last 2.5 hours of non-game recording.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I've more than once wished for the ability to trim recordings. 

Or the related and possibly flexible ability to split them into seperate recordings. You can reuse a split function as a trim by first splitting out the part you want to keep and then deleting the other bit(s).


Supporting frame accurate trim/split would require reencoding ability, but it's still be useful if it could only work at the nearest full I-frame of the mpeg.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooh. I'd love to cut off the last five minutes of commercials for all the kid shows we have.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

VideoReDo TVSuite will let you cut material off videos, such as remove commercials. Its not free but the price is worth it.


----------



## zeylan (Aug 1, 2004)

I would love to have this feature.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

If you can record it in a format that Windows movie maker can use it will do just that and its free. I edit a lot of AVI videos and you can move the bar to where you want the video to start and one click and it creates the new starting point, does the same thing with the ending point. You can also split the video into different parts to remove sections. It will save the edited video in either wmv or mpeg4. Free down load from MS web site. I do know it will edit an unwrapped Tivo file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have two TiVos you can fake it. Just pause the recording where you want to start, do a transfer from pause point, then stop the transfer when you get to where you want it to stop. It's not perfect but it works for chopping long recordings down. 

Or you can use VideoReDo.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

What the heck was that?


----------

